# The light under the escalator stairs



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok, a pretty dumb question - 

Why is there always an eerie green or blue fluorescent lamp underneath the stairs on an escalator, seemingly aimed up so that it shines through the steps? I've noticed this since I was a child. Is it there to call attention to the first/last step, or is there some other reason?


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 10, 2006)

i had the same question too but end up forgeting about them... 
now that you bring that up i am curious too 

edit: found it!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escalators
under the safety features part.


----------



## teststrips (Oct 10, 2006)

Its amazing what you can find on wikipedia - thanks for answering the question that I never asked  I am generally pretty inquisitive... but never even thought about why the green light was there.. noticed it, just never thought about it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 10, 2006)

A "step demarcation light" - huh. Thank you, Chester! It makes perfect sense now. And the traditional green IS an eye-catching color. Especially since it hits the peak wavelength sensitivity of human vision.

One of those little mysteries of life solved! :thumbsup:


----------



## wholeflaffer (Oct 20, 2006)

Y'know, it's threads like this that define the flashaholics community. Where else but on CPF would you find this kind of discussion!?


----------



## Northern Lights (Oct 20, 2006)

I work in a building that has escalators and I have been here nearly 20 years. Many years ago one of the cab drivers who station in front of the building told me, and to them the fantasy became fable and then a legend, that the green lights were ""Escalator Aliens" that lived underneath the machine. I was satisfied with that explanation. I never ever asked the escalator maintenance people, here every month about it. First Santa and now the Aliens. I do not know whether to thank you, ...or not. I am going to miss the little guys.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 20, 2006)

When I was a little child I thought that the green light meant that there was some sort of green monster living under the stairs. I worried that he would jump out and grab me and pull me under the stairs! Whenever I boarded an escalator that had no light showing, I'd think "Whew! He's not there right now."


----------

